# How do you change your picture?



## Ggyybb (Jul 3, 2015)

How do you change your user picture? There doesn't seem to be any instructions on how to do so. Thanks!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...-com-tech-support/112434-how-make-avatar.html


----------

